# odd browser problem - please help if you can



## Kiz Bell (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi guys!

I was hoping someone might be able to help me out here, even though this problem is not directly related to Martial Talk. I while ago I was fiddling round with my internet settings (as you do) and changed the font option to a fancy script (klingon dagger or something).  I think I changed it in "my computer -  control panel - internet settings" (I run win95).  It was annoying and hard to read so I changed it back to Times New Roman.

The problem is that even though it says it has been changed back, the unreadable script shows up everytime I use the 'net, and shows up with both my browsers, too (Netscape and IE).  I tried changing it again (even though it said it was using Times New Roman), and also tried changing it from within the browsers. There is nothing wrong with the Times New Roman file 'cause it works fine for Word 4 Windows, and anyway, I tried changing the font to Ariel or something and the same thing happened (ie it says Ariel is being used by Klingon shows up instead).  

I hope someone out there might have some suggestions, cause it's getting annoying straining to decipher webpages that lack imbedded scripts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2003)

A couple of suggestions:
If you have access to the 'PLUS' pack, run that and pick a theme.  It might 'kick' all the settings back into place.

Using the control panel, try deleting the klingon font (I like Klingon Dagger  )

Which version of 95 do you have?


----------

